# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Moeite met klaarkomen, anders gewend

## stiglywigly

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb sinds kort een vriendin waar ik zielsveel van hou. Sinds een poosje hebben we ook seks (door haar ontmaagd).
Het probleem is alleen dat ik niet kan klaarkomen. ik ben namelijk gewend om een kussen te bereiden en op die manier klaar te komen. Mijn vriendin denkt dat het aan haar ligt, maar dat is dus niet zo. Ik geniet van de seks en wil het ook graag, maar het is heel genant dat het klaarkomen bij mij maar niet lukt. Daarom stoot ik ook soms expres mijn vriendin af. 
Moet ik gewoon wennen aan een nieuwe vorm van bevrediging of moet ik het anders oplossen?

----------

